# Scented train smoke fluid



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

My wife found this on evil-bay. I thought I would ask before I buy some.... Is this stuff safe for use in the PW locomotives,... or does it it gum up the smoker?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160737443033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649http://


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Robes said:


> My wife found this on evil-bay. I thought I would ask before I buy some.... Is this stuff safe for use in the PW locomotives,... or does it it gum up the smoker?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160737443033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649http://



They say Mega smoke is the way to go, I don't know I never used it.

Is it a Post War pill burner or liquid smoker?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a diferent sent. I do not notice the smell that it says it is. I also have a different brand. It is suposed to be barbecue but I do not smell bbq. Both smoke abought the same. Don
P.S. I am 70 years old ans it is possible my sense of smell is not like it used to be.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mega steam has been great for me. I've been using it since 2009 and like it a lot. They do smell like they're supposed to and I use it in my postwar steamers with great results. No issues there.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

My current engines are (currently) a 675 and a 2065... I just gave my daughter the Nickel Plate special and my other bottle of smoke fluid.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

I use MegaSteam all the time. I have been using the frying bacon scented fluid. 
I used it the first time in a couple of prolific Marx smoking locos. Our tomcat likes to nap beside the train table. He woke with a start when he caught wind of that bacon smell. He sat up and twitched his nose a bit and made a beeline for the kitchen thinking someone was cooking and he might get a sample! He was so forlorn looking when he couldn't find anyone in the kitchen!


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

I ran the grape scent and our daughter instantly had a craving for grape soda so we went and bought some to enjoy while running the trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Megasteam should not harm your locomotives, I've put it in everything from pill PW units to the most modern Legacy locomotives.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bacon scented smoke fluid?

...sigh...we have gone over the cliff.:laugh:


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Bacon scented smoke fluid?
> 
> ...sigh...we have gone over the cliff.:laugh:


No, when Glade or some other company comes out with a bacon scented plug-in air freshener, then we will have gone over the cliff! LOL


You smell that son? That's Bacon Frying! I love the smell of bacon in the morning!


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Robes said:


> My wife found this on evil-bay. I thought I would ask before I buy some.... Is this stuff safe for use in the PW locomotives,... or does it it gum up the smoker?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160737443033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649http://


Since I began using MegaSteam in my Marx 666/1666 have really become heavy puffers. Lately my marginal smoking MPC era Lionel is coming around since I've been feeding it MegaSteam.


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

Bacon scented smoke...? Why would you want to tease yourself like that....?


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I use pumpkin pie in the den where the family hangs out, and coal fire in my basement. I love them both!


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Toot_Toot said:


> Bacon scented smoke...? Why would you want to tease yourself like that....?


Makes diet food taste better! LOL


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

I use cinnamon and Pine and they smell great. Now, Bacon-eggs-toast and coffee smells and I am in heaven. pretty soon, we'll be making it smell like Beer!!! or bourbon smell! 

I use the stuff in my 70's hudson and it smokes better than the older lionel smoke. think bodied and smokes better. my MTH units like it also. so their should be no issues. 

Chris


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Just ordered up the pine scent. Staying away from any of the food scents. Don't need the power of suggestion


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow, cool. The only one I've smelled was Christmas scented, which was my uncle's. I was amazed that it actually smelled like pine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You guys made me hungry now.

I guess now I have to get one bottle of each flavor so I can sniff a whole meal, desert & drink.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if they have one that smells like......nah, I'm not going to go there!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I put the gingerbread one in my Christmas engine and it smelled pretty good.


----------



## CrazyTrain (Jul 7, 2010)

They need to come out with the smell of "Money"!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I guess now I have to get one bottle of each flavor so I can sniff a whole meal, desert & drink.


Pack your wallet, MegaSteam has a ton of flavors.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

I usually get up early, before the wife is up and around, and go sit in the workshop with a cup of coffee and run my trains. I have the Mega Smoke with the Coffee smell which seems most appropriate at that time of the day. It also helps me enjoy my coffee more.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

If ya got more than one train,.. put coffee in one,... bacon in the other,... and bread in the third. Make everyone think you are cooking breakfast!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy cow, the breakfast train!  Triple-head some BigBoys and run the three flavors in them.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got my smoke fluid and went to put some in the 2065,... and stopped! The light was shining up through the stack! I looked in and the smoke unit is half way back on the stack. Looks like this one will go on the bench after the 675.......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The light bulb might make a good smoke resistor, try it out!


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

am i the only guy who uses coal fired steam?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use that in steamers as well.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I love to run the pumpkin pie in my den, my basement on the other hand...coal fire steam on the polar express.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

njoffroader said:


> am i the only guy who uses coal fired steam?


Not at all, I use it frequently. But I am also a hot chocolate fan....


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Hhhmmm, hot chocolate and the polar express. Might be something to that one

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

njoffroader said:


> am i the only guy who uses coal fired steam?


oh great! I might have to pick up some of that at my local place tommorow!


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

the cinnimon is good and the pine christmas is good. i think ill get some coal smell stuff and some others!


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

The cinnamon roll and maple sugar are also excellent choices, I've never tried the pumpkin pie scent. I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I like the coal fired steamer one. If I was doing a Christmas train I'd go with pine or balsam in a smoking caboose.

Carl


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*smoke*

Hi,people.. This may sound stupid but here goes.Where is the best place to buy the scented smoke? My closest LHS is 60 mile away or more. Coal fired smoke sounds interesting.

Many thanks,have a good evening.sanepilot


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

Not stupid at all. It's by JT's Mega-steam. Take a look at there products.

http://megasteam.com/index.html


----------



## emmetd (Aug 1, 2012)

just plain old mineral oil from the drug store will work too. lasts longer and a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## PAPA JOHN (Jan 8, 2011)

*Smoke*

I use the coal, bacon and the christmas tree scented smoke


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

> just plain old mineral oil from the drug store will work too. lasts longer and a whole lot cheaper.


We went through this on another thread. I do not recommend using anything but smoke fluid. You can damage the smoke unit.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Bought some Wood burning and Pipe Smoke. The pipe smoke is very strong. My grandfather smoked a pipe some and I always loved the smell of it. Wood burning really smelled like it and not as strong as the pipe smoke.


----------

